# 02 Altima Rear View Mirror Removal



## John DiNosaur (Apr 27, 2010)

The auto dimming mirror is broke. I wanted to remove it and still use the metal piece that is glued to the windshield. I removed the plastic casing but unlike other mirrors, there is no screw to loosen to slide the mirror from the metal. What is the trick to remove this carefully ? Does anyone know if the metal piece is universal and if it will fit a basic mirror from say, Auto zone?


----------

